# Giffgaff Mobile Network



## Threddy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if any of you used, have used or considered using giffgaff before? The reason I ask is because a blogger I follow made a post about the network, and it seems brilliant, and cheap, and a good company to be involved with.

The blog is here for anyone who doesn't who what giffgaff is: http://opinionatedgenius.blogspot.com/2012/03/giffgaff.html

Basically, my question is: is giffgaff as good as it seems?

Thanks,
Threddy


----------

